# painting my kitchen has cause me a awful headache



## sunset58 (Mar 17, 2009)

*at a lost* 
As you can see from the pic Im at a lost on what to do next in my decorating. I have the kitche walls to do and now I dont know what color to use. The goldish mustard color in my dining room is great i love the way it turn out, but I dont waqnt the same color in my kitchen. I have another pic of my living room which is the same color as the dining area. can anyone give me some ideas on what color I can paint the kitchen walls.


Sunset in Miami


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just remodeled my kitchen. We it is very similiar to yours. Same layout, same color counter. different color bcksplash. We paid an interior designed ot pick the paint color and she picked biege. Can you believe that.....biege!. I could have picked that. Anyways it came out ok. We used 2 different shades of Ben Moore. They have liek a 100 shades.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree...do not use the same color. Go on the Ben Moore and Sherwin Will websites and read up on color selection. Your cabinets and counter are a stron contrast. Your counter/backsplash is clearly a focal point. Do you want to draw people away from that (probably not)? They say picking 3 color areas from the color wheel is tuff to pull off. You probably want to pick a color slightly lighter than the counter or slightly darker than the cabs. Post a picture of your floor?


----------



## sunset58 (Mar 17, 2009)

*kitchen stress*

Beerdog,

Thanks for your input. Here is a pic of the floor, also I went and purchased to samples and they look awful. Im so afraid that if I paint the walls the wrong color I will add more work for myself to redo it!. This has been a long over due project, and I still have a lot more to do such as my my 1/2 bath downstairs and then the upstairs hall, the wall leading to the upstairs then my bedroom before my furniture is to be delivered. I have been ill so I have taken some time off from work and my husband has tried to help me. I work two full time jobs so when I go backto work my projects will even take longer since I'm at a lost with this kitchen.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Go with the sage green you have on the pic of the two swatches. You need to pull the color from the countertop and that color is in there. It will enhance the cabinets as it will not try to blend with them. DON'T cop out and do beige that will be too hard to choose and you will have no color in the kitchen. So your three colors will be the floor color (creamy white), your living/dining color(golden yellow) and the sage green. Any of the green shades that are in your countertop will enhance the countertop. Make sure to tape that edge where it meets the gold color. Then put a leafy plant up on that cabinet to distract the eye from looking at that line.


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think a sage green with abit of a gray tone would look really good with your countertops/backsplash. BTW love that color you used for the rest. Also could terra cotta be an option? I have that in my kitchen and love it and it would go really well with your other color. I went to Behr's website and they let you (it's free) upload your own photo and superimpose paint colors. go to www.behr.com and click on the "color smart" . I did that to help find an exterior color I liked even though I am considering Ben Moore. good luck I know how frustrating picking colors is! Almost every room in my house is a different one!


----------

